# Milky Carbon Fibre Suggestions?



## After_Shock (Mar 3, 2015)

Ive been requested to do a detail on a car which part of the detail the owner would like the carbon fibre in the engine bay returning to a more original finish.

The carbon is currently in a milky dull finish, im assuming that this works in a similar fashion to paint with it having a clear coat on?

I don't wany to start removing parts so machine polishing is a no go so will have to be done by hand.

Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Generally if its milky it means either heat/water or UV has got to it. Generally a polish or DA wont touch it as it will have gone right through the clear coat. 

You can have a try with a spot and some reasonably aggressive compound, but suspect you will come up short. Only way is to sand down to weave and re-lacquer.

Sorry, but we make the stuff so I am quite familiar with this.

If you don't feel confident send it off as there are companies that specialise in this problem, which sort of tells you its quite common and most people don't feel confident attempting a fix. Its no different to refinishing clearcoat on pain, just be careful not to go into the weave.


----------



## After_Shock (Mar 3, 2015)

biggriff said:


> Generally if its milky it means either heat/water or UV has got to it. Generally a polish or DA wont touch it as it will have gone right through the clear coat.
> 
> You can have a try with a spot and some reasonably aggressive compound, but suspect you will come up short. Only way is to sand down to weave and re-lacquer.
> 
> ...


O.k many thanks.

Considering the car its on I will attempt with some compound by hand, if no luck im not going to start sanding (even though I don't mind doing it) as the costs if I make a mistake and go through will be eye watering.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I second what biggriff said.


----------



## After_Shock (Mar 3, 2015)

suspal said:


> I second what biggriff said.


Thanks, will give it a go when I get the car and see how get on. Told the owner to not expect much of a result


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

If the water's got in to make it go milky (possibly unlikely given it's under the bonnet) then you may benefit from fine wetsanding before a bit of heat for a few days to dry properly before relacquering to seal afresh. I had to do that on the grille of an old ST185 Celica I had years ago and it did the job well. That of course only works if moisture is the cause!


----------

